# What is the best way to find an allroad with a specific list of options?



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

I am looking for a 2001-02 allroad with something less than 50k miles. I would prefer cloth seats, 6spd, warm and cold weather package would be nice as well, but not needed. 
I have already searched cars.com, carmax.com, and even ebay.com, but not many have been found with cloth seats which is my most important requirement.
I guess my real question is how rare they are with cloth seating since I have had a hard time finding more than one?


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*NG.. once you add the packages..*

you wont find cloth interior.Only 1% of the allroads had the cloth.
Go to the http://www.audiusa.com and search for a CPO car in these years.
Or look on ebay.. there are many.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Believe or not...the (right) dealer*

They found my 6 SP M by calling Audi Corp. Office. All the lease returns go there before they go to auction. Mine is CPO which means the remainder of the 50K Warr. (28k now) and the addtional Warr to 100K on the drivetrain. I've not heard good things about the other Warr Audi is now offering. They discribe it "like" and aftermarket Warr.
Good luck on the cloth interior, hope u find it.


----------



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Believe or not...the (right) dealer (petethepug)*

Thanks, I will check all of my options. I am not really in a rush to buy, so I will have to just be patient and look for the right deal.


----------

